# Jorge the Bouvier, 10 weeks now!



## jen4jenuk2000 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

I posted a while ago our Bouv pup jorge at 7 1/2 weeks. I have been taking some more photos today and i can't believe how much he has grown in a few weeks! He's gone from 7 kilos to 10.6 in 2 1/2 weeks! i've added some just to show everyone. Also to show just how big his tongue is!! I've never seen one so big. 

Jenna


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute and yes his tongue is big...lol


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's a very handsome puppy and look how big he's getting. Give him a belly rub from me.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow a big fluffy bundle, lol,gorgeous


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is lovely


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!

Hey Jenna, you kept bugging me to get some pics of our Bouvier puppy up on Facebook, so I did that today!

Paddy is now 4.5 months old, and these pictures were taken mostly over the last 6 weeks.

Enjoy!










Paddy's Picture Album - Chris Parker&#039;s Photos - Paddy The Bouvier Pup | Facebook


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous big puppy -


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..someone is getting spoiled with love..


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Great pics! xx


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

He's adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our Stella was listed as a Schnauzer/Bouvier mix.....our Vet thinks she's a Schnoodle......










She does look similar to your handsome boy!!!


----------

